# Adler Anyone?



## TonyD (Feb 26, 2020)

I’ve had this bike for many years and I have never found any info on it. Steel lugged frame with 28” aluminum wheels and fenders. I’m going to post pictures soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juvela (Feb 26, 2020)

-----

This is a German badge.

There is also an Adler typewriter marque.

Do not know if the two may have a common parent.

Adler is German for eagle.


-----


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 26, 2020)

Pre-war Adler | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

This thing is pretty cool. Looks like the gears are inside the bottom bracket ! Too bad the wheels are missing....Might be missing a few other things. https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/bik/d/cambridge-1930s-prewar-adler-bike-frame/6873312516.html




					thecabe.com
				












						Ca. 1937 Adler Dreigang / 3-Gang German bottom bracket 3 speed | Project Rides
					

I recently ended up with the bike from this thread: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1931-32-german-adler.97504/ I've been intrigued by these bikes for a long time, but they seldom show up in the US.  High protective tariffs at the time undoubtedly had something to do with that, because even in...




					thecabe.com
				












						1931-32 German Adler | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

I've decided to sell a  few bikes -  have what I was told is a 1931-32 German Adler 3 speed direct drive / shift bike. Bike was a 1 family owned bike.....original owner went to Germany in 1931 and bought the bike to ride while there. When Hitler really started to make changes the guy decided it...




					thecabe.com


----------



## TonyD (Feb 26, 2020)

I have a couple pictures so far. I’ll get more soon. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 26, 2020)

It's an Adler Dreigang- three speed in the bottom bracket.  The headbadge back plate and lugwork are different than I have seen before.  If the rear hub is a Torpedo there might be a date on the shell and inner components.  If you are interested I can send you  a rough translation (by me) of the service booklet for the later gearbox.  Just PM me with your e-mail.  You have the earlier version of the shifter.  I suspect the wheels were swapped out at some time. A German bike board at https://www.altesrad.net/phpBB3/ has some good information.


----------



## TonyD (Feb 26, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> This is a German badge.
> 
> ...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam (Feb 27, 2020)

neat thing about those bikes is it's very easy to turn one into a 3 speed fixed gear.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 27, 2020)

TonyD said:


> I have a couple pictures so far. I’ll get more soon. View attachment 1146629View attachment 1146630
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





this one looks like a single-speed?


----------



## TonyD (Feb 27, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> this one looks like a single-speed?




Short thread on the hub for a cog. Nothing there at the moment. No brakes. I have an aluminum rear fender that says Adler and has the cool bird emblem on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kato (Mar 17, 2020)

Mine was a 1938.........Model 158
I had the booklet that came with it - went with the bike but I might have a copy


----------



## TonyD (Mar 17, 2020)

Wow, that is amazing. I need to time for mine. Very cool bikes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

